# NEW 2020 Blue Wave 2600 $89K



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

2020 Blue Wave 2600 Pure bay
Yamaha F300XCA
McClain aluminum trailer w brakes

Factory Hardtop
Jack plate
Trim tabs
Yamaha 6YC command link plus gauge 
Cyclone seats
3 Live wells
Fish box with macerator 
Prop 
2 cranking batteries

$89,000 + TTL

Won't last long
*Call 281-447-7689*


----------

